# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Giới thiệu địa chỉ bán máy CNC cũ cho các member, có nhiều chủ máy cho các bác lựa.

## hardfarmer

Rất nhiều máy móc và chủ máy cho các bác tự liên hệ.
http://cnc2nd.com/

----------

